# Research: Interest in more VDS offers?



## Criot (Jul 4, 2017)

Doing some quick market research here - What interest is there from your perspective as a customer is there in Dedicated Resource VPS services? Is this is a viable market which is growing? What sort of locations and price points are people generally looking for?

If you have a few minutes please leave your feedback in this short survey: https://goo.gl/forms/A1ZeVWoWDeQdCQ5L2

Thanks!


----------



## fm7 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMO VPS is shared hosting. Said that I think there is a niche for unrestricted CPU usage (e.g. dedicated *cores* -- not vCPUs) explored in Europe by Scaleway and ArubaCloud.


----------



## Criot (Jul 7, 2017)

fm7 said:


> IMO VPS is shared hosting. Said that I think there is a niche for unrestricted CPU usage (e.g. dedicated *cores* -- not vCPUs) explored in Europe by Scaleway and ArubaCloud.


VPS/VDS obviously are still shared as they obviously share physical hardware still, but generally it's going to be cheaper than a dedicated server for those who need guaranteed CPU resources but only a limited amount of other resources. I certainly think there's a market and potential growth for this sort of product.


----------



## ndha (Jul 8, 2017)

Price Point like @Francisco said : "Get a Slice"


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wonder how thin is the line between VPSs and Dedicated Resource VPS as a VPS will have RAM and DISK dedicated anyways the only real shared resource is CPU TIME. Sure from time to time, you can suffer from high I/O wait times from the node but if you are provisioned a VPS with 1GB of RAM and 60GB of DISK you are getting that all the time the VPS is alive.


----------



## Criot (Jul 10, 2017)

rmcdougal01 said:


> Wonder how thin is the line between VPSs and Dedicated Resource VPS as a VPS will have RAM and DISK dedicated anyways the only real shared resource is CPU TIME. Sure from time to time, you can suffer from high I/O wait times from the node but if you are provisioned a VPS with 1GB of RAM and 60GB of DISK you are getting that all the time the VPS is alive.



Definitely, primarily it's based on dedicated CPU resources which generally pretty much guarantes a maximum number of VPS' per node, especially on E3 based nodes - Large nodes could potentially have hundreds of VPS' that you're sharing the resources with in contrast.


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 15, 2017)

there is a difference indeed @Criot thanks for the explanation.


----------

